# Crying Dog - with toy in mouth



## ozgurdanielle (May 26, 2007)

We brought our newborn baby home in February and Shelby (our golden retriever) is doing great with Sophie (our baby). However, Shelby has started carrying around two of her small toys while crying and whining. She will put the toys in my lap (usually while I'm holding Sophie) and scoot them up against me. Shelby has been doing this now for about two weeks. I feel horrible that I can't figure out what she wants and what is causing her to whine like that. Shelby is a huge part of our family and we have made sure that she understands she is still just as much loved as she was before the baby "appeared". Sometimes I wonder if she thinks those toys are her puppies or something. Has anyone had this experience before?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Crying Dog*



ozgurdanielle said:


> We brought our newborn baby home in February and Shelby (our golden retriever) is doing great with Sophie (our baby). However, Shelby has started carrying around two of her small toys while crying and whining. She will put the toys in my lap (usually while I'm holding Sophie) and scoot them up against me. Shelby has been doing this now for about two weeks. I feel horrible that I can't figure out what she wants and what is causing her to whine like that. Shelby is a huge part of our family and we have made sure that she understands she is still just as much loved as she was before the baby "appeared". Sometimes I wonder if she thinks those toys are her puppies or something. Has anyone had this experience before?


throw the toys and see what happens.... she is a retriever after all and retrievers like to have things in their mouth and they like to retrieve.... so when she brings you a toy..... take the toy in your hand ..... thank your pup for it and either throw it... or give it back.... I think either one of those options will make her happy..... 
now if you throw it and she brings it back and is happy then you have learned what she watns.... all of my retrievers (five of them) put toys on my lap when they want me to throw it or acknowledge them. 
s


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Crying Dog*

I'm curious, is Shelby spayed? Love the name "Shelby" btw, it reminds me of my favorite car.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Crying Dog*

My dogs do that. One possibility is she wants to play, the other posibility is she has nowhere to hide or bury her toy. My girls hide diffrent toys from each other and if they have nowhere to bury it then walk around frantically whining in search of a place to put their toy.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

She's feeling displaced by the baby. A newborn infant takes up a lot of parental time and it's hard for Shelby, who probably used to be the center of the universe in her mind, to realize that there's a new pack member.


----------



## ozgurdanielle (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Crying Dog*

No Shelby is not spayed. My husband named her after the Shelby car. It's his favorite too!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Crying Dog*

My westie did that all the time. She had this rubber frog she would walk around with in her mouth. I have no idea why, no new baby or anything. I used to say she wanted to be a mother and that the frog was her baby. (weird I know)


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ozgurdanielle said:


> We brought our newborn baby home in February and Shelby (our golden retriever) is doing great with Sophie (our baby). However, Shelby has started carrying around two of her small toys while crying and whining. She will put the toys in my lap (usually while I'm holding Sophie) and scoot them up against me. Shelby has been doing this now for about two weeks. I feel horrible that I can't figure out what she wants and what is causing her to whine like that. Shelby is a huge part of our family and we have made sure that she understands she is still just as much loved as she was before the baby "appeared". Sometimes I wonder if she thinks those toys are her puppies or something. Has anyone had this experience before?


 How old is she, and is she spayed? sounds like to me false pregancy.


----------



## ozgurdanielle (May 26, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> How old is she, and is she spayed? sounds like to me false pregancy.



Shelby is not spayed and she is almost 2 years old. What is a false pregnancy?


----------



## Doodle Girl (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe Shelby is trying to share her toys with the baby? My 2 always grab a toy when we walk in the door. I guess as a sign of welcoming us home.  Candy will actually hold the toy and sing while holding it....Silliest sound you ever heard. Molly just grabs the toy and whines until she gets a pat on the head. Then they are both happy and can relax again.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ozgurdanielle said:


> We brought our newborn baby home in February and Shelby (our golden retriever) is doing great with Sophie (our baby). However, Shelby has started carrying around two of her small toys while crying and whining. She will put the toys in my lap (usually while I'm holding Sophie) and scoot them up against me. Shelby has been doing this now for about two weeks. I feel horrible that I can't figure out what she wants and what is causing her to whine like that. Shelby is a huge part of our family and we have made sure that she understands she is still just as much loved as she was before the baby "appeared". Sometimes I wonder if she thinks those toys are her puppies or something. Has anyone had this experience before?


 Even a spayed female can have false pregnancy.. All the symptoms are there- .. Or- with a newborn baby- you are tired- and healing so could be that. How old is she? And spayed or not. These links are extensive and it would be easier to post the part that applies..


----------

